

Review: Eye-Fi Mobile X2 provides real camera quality, smartphone convenience - redgirlsays
http://www.wired.com/reviews/2011/04/eyefi-mobile-x2/

======
redgirlsays
I always forget to transfer photos from my SD card to my computer, so this
seems like a cool and convenient solution for getting those high quality
digital camera photos onto your smartphone/tablet/notebook for sharing online.

